# Huffy Customliner on CL



## Jay81 (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's a nice looking tank bike with springer fork in Ann Arbor MI. $500
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5809975211.html


----------



## morton (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks nice, but I'd want the handlebars turned up a little higher.  

I've seen this type of bar positioning before, but never so extreme.  Serious question, why do people do this?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Other peers did it 1st...copy-cats they think it looks cool.
First rider did it so he could sit upright and still keep 1 hand on the tip O' the grip while looking around....


----------



## vincev (Oct 3, 2016)

Never saw a Huffy with that type of springer,I dont think it is original.


----------



## John zachow (Oct 3, 2016)

How would that Springer ever function?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

John zachow said:


> How would that Springer ever function?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2016)

someone grab that thing, that's a screamin deal!
it's called the "Gliding Ride" springer. those are the 2nd nicest riding springer ever made. (the first is the CWC Shock Master)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2016)

Why is this still for sale???? Incorrect parts? Did it come with a 3 speed? I know the headlight is incorrect.I would have thought it would be long gone.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2016)

vincev said:


> Why is this still for sale???? Incorrect parts? Did it come with a 3 speed? I know the headlight is incorrect.I would have thought it would be long gone.



GONE BABY!


----------



## John zachow (Oct 4, 2016)

Think it is gone the post is deleted by author.


----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2016)

ok,he sent me his phone number today but could not drive out there today.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2016)

vincev said:


> Why is this still for sale???? Incorrect parts? Did it come with a 3 speed? I know the headlight is incorrect.I would have thought it would be long gone.



that's a Bendix 2 speed in the catalog page. I just posted it because it's close, I have no idea what year or model this bike is. and yeah, try finding that ball light in metallic green! :eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2016)

Ok, so I just got word, the bike is not, I repeat, IS NOT, going to Virginia.
more news as it breaks...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2016)

ok who got it I know some one hear got the green huffy and it,s comeing  to California from what I hear ?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ok who got it I know some one hear got the green huffy and it,s comeing  to California from what I hear ?



from what I hear, a guy in Michigan picked it up today. from there, who knows, the weather is nicer out here...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> from what I hear, a guy in Michigan picked it up today. from there, who knows, the weather is nicer out here...



ya it  gone to who know,s where maybe next time that was a very cool bike  I would have given more than $500 for it


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2016)

from the 57 catalog...


----------

